# Let me know what you think.



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

This is what I am thinking for my 40g breeder set up. I am going to place my puffer in there, trade my damsels and get a pygmy angel fish, a yellow tang, and a couple of clown fish. sound good? I will then add some anemone and a couple different flower pot type of corals. Let me know what you all think of this idea.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

a 40g is to small for a yellow tang. but if this on only a short term thing they it could be done


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Genin said:


> This is what I am thinking for my 40g breeder set up. I am going to place my puffer in there, trade my damsels and get a pygmy angel fish, a yellow tang, and a couple of clown fish. sound good? I will then add some anemone and a couple different flower pot type of corals. Let me know what you all think of this idea.
> [snapback]1007624[/snapback]​


i think that you might want to think about doin something wiht your puffer before you get anymore fish in there with it. might want to get a lil more aggressive fish that will stand there ground against your puffer. anything new introduced into the tank that is smaller then the puffer will be lunch. wouldn't a puffer eat an anemone and corals also?

J-Rod


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

yea they will eat anemone's atleast my dogface puffer did, my porcupine puffer didn't bother anything though. so i moved them to a bigger tank


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd go with a pygmy angel. I have a flameback, and he is awsome. He is one tough little fish, I doubt the puffer will pick on him. They are sweet too because they hang out in the rockwork. They still are seen alot, But its cool to see a fish on one end and just pop up in another.
A sixline wrasse is a cool fish, But they like to eat the copepods (Little bugs that live in the liverock) So untill your tank is established with the little creepy crawlys i'd hold off on one of those as well. But like the pygmy angel their tough little fuggers as well.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks for the replys fellas. the tang is out, i read up a little more and he'll get too large (20cm) for that tank. the pygmy angel is definately in. As for my puffer and corals, he doesn't bother them at all. He has not once touched my flowerpot. The only time he even thought about it was when i first introduced it, he smart enough to know it's not food. I know it's easy to generalize about fish, but individual personality accounts for a lot. I may get a pygmy angel that is a terror on coral or I may get one that doesn't mess with it. It's the same with puffers.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah my girlfriend has a coral beauty and a rusty angel in the same aquarium and its weird casue they swim together throughout the aquarium. strange casue dwarf angles are supposed ot hate eachother. they are pretty small though i would say like 1 and half to 2 inches.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hopefully i will get a friendly one like your gf's J-rod.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

What kind of lighting are you planning?

--Dan

EDIT: Check out this: ReefCentral: Puffers with Inverts?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Pygmy angels will rarely pick at corals. They may, but the odds are against it from a behavioral standpoint.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Pygmy angels will rarely pick at corals. They may, but the odds are against it from a behavioral standpoint.
I do reccomend only one pygmy unless their a paired couple.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks for the tips. I believe I am going to keep it a mostly LR tank, but have a couple of flower pots, an anemone, and maybe a finger leather. I am just hoping that none of the fish like to eat any of these.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Anemones will need lots of light.

--Dan


----------

